# Flashing generator



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Somebody gave me a Chicago Electric generator model 91213 from Harbor Freight. It has the Chinese Jiangdong 5.5 Honda clone engine, which starts and runs like a top, but the generator produces no output. Tried flashing the field using the electric drill trick, but no luck. One thing, this is a brushless generator, does that make any difference? 

Anyway, I took my trusty Craftsman electric drill, plugged it into the running genset, flipped it to forward, and turned the chuck backwards as fast as I could by hand, and nothing happened. Just out of curiosity, I decided to check the output of the drill and see if it was indeed producing voltage. So I attached my digital voltmeter to the power plug of the drill and chucked my DeWalt cordless drill to the Craftsman. Pulled the trigger and let the DeWalt run the corded drill as fast as it could. The output on the meter never got over 2.2 volts! So maybe I should try the 9V battery trick instead? Seems strange to plug a 9V DC battery into a 120V AC outlet, but I'll try anything once.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It's Alive!*

I thought I would post a follow-up on the generator. Since any attempts at flashing the field didn't do anything, I can only assume that flashing doesn't work with a brushless generator like this. So after studying the schematic and testing all components, everything led back to the capacitor that is mounted inside the end plate. Looks like it's used for voltage regulation. I removed the capacitor and it seemed to test fine, but I found a small crack in the plastic case and it seemed to have a slight bulge. So I called up Harbor Freight parts department and the nice Indian lady sent me a new cap for about 6 bucks plus shipping. The old cap was a 19mfd and the new was 20, but they are otherwise identical. Installed the new cap and she fired right up and produced voltage. The Chinese Honda clone starts on the first pull and runs quiet. Now I just need to change the oil and service the air cleaner. Since there are still a couple of months left in hurricane season, it's good to know we have a little emergency power.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Light Mechanic


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

well that is good that you got it running.

i was just about to suggest that you open it up and see if the rat died (since you didn't mention keeping him fed) or if maybe his wheel was frozen up and he couldn't make it turn anymore.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you buy a decent multi-meter, you can test those capacitors. Look for one that can test Farads. The Fluke 117 I bought is a good value, and can test Hertz too. One note about the caps - they often are bulged or melted when they fail.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

paulr44 said:


> If you buy a decent multi-meter, you can test those capacitors. Look for one that can test Farads. The Fluke 117 I bought is a good value, and can test Hertz too. One note about the caps - they often are bulged or melted when they fail.


Right, as I mentioned in the original post, the capacitor checked good and within tolerance with both my Fluke model 11 and the Fluke 77 I use at work. After a close inspection I did find a small crack and a slight bulge. So just because the meter shows the correct value, the cap could still be failing in circuit.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

The Best Way To Test The Cap Is To Use A Electrical Insalation Tester Charge The Cap And See If It Leaks I Have Seen Many That Were In Tolerence With A Multi Meter But Broke Down Under Load

Hope This Helps

Bill


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

You can also use a ESR meter.


----------

